# Adobe Flash Plug-in



## Niatross (Nov 16, 2012)

Why is there no package for the Adobe Flash plug-in on the FreeBSD FTP mirrors (ex: "linux-f10-flashplugin11")?

We always have to build it from source.

Is there Adobe licensing (in-place) that will not allow the FreeBSD ports team to create a package?

Just curious...


----------



## break19 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is nothing to "build from source" with this.. the source for the plugin is not distributed..


----------



## Niatross (Nov 16, 2012)

break19 said:
			
		

> There is nothing to "build from source" with this.. the source for the plugin is not distributed..



What are you talking about?

You can build it from source:


```
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11
make install clean
```

Anyway, does anybody know why there is not a package for the Adobe Flash plug-in on the FreeBSD FTP mirrors?


----------



## neowolf (Nov 16, 2012)

You're building the port, but you're not building it from source. Adobe only distributes binary packages of Flash. "Building this port pulls down that binary, and rep packages it for use in FreeBSD. Distributing the binary modified is probably against the EULA, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Niatross (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't see the difference between building a port that pulls down the binary and re-packages it for FreeBSD

and

The FreeBSD ports team taking that same binary and creating a package for FreeBSD (with the same options enabled)

So, again...why is there not a package for the Adobe Flash plug-in on the FreeBSD FTP mirrors?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2012)

The Makefile says


```
RESTRICTED=     Redistribution not allowed
RESTRICTED_FILES=       ${DISTFILES:Nlinux-f10-flashsupport*:C/:[^:]+$//}
```

Vendors often don't allow others to repackage their binaries.


----------

